# Screen Door Opener



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

This little screen door opener is very handy. Cost is around $5.00. Installs in about 5 minutes. With the screen door closed you lift up on the little handle to activate the screen door latch so you do not have to slide the little door open. You can buy one here. screen door opener
Here a couple of pictures
crunchman


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I found several vendors selling it, from about $5 to more than $12. The link that was supplied in the previous post had one of the better prices, but their shipping cost was over $10! Apparently Camping World carries it as well.

Unfortunately the reviews attached with these were not that favorable - running from "it snapped off" to "it wiggled from side-to-side" to "if I bought another trailer, I don't think I buy one again". Remember - your mileage may vary.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

raynardo said:


> I found several vendors selling it, from about $5 to more than $12. The link that was supplied in the previous post had one of the better prices, but their shipping cost was over $10! Apparently Camping World carries it as well.
> 
> Unfortunately the reviews attached with these were not that favorable - running from "it snapped off" to "it wiggled from side-to-side" to "if I bought another trailer, I don't think I buy one again". Remember - your mileage may vary.


Reviews? For $5.00 bucks I will buy one a season if I have too. If you do not like it you can buy a new little door for $13. Just sharing a cool gadget.


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

I put a set on our screen doors & have been happy so far. There was a similar mod shown in Trailer Life a few months back that I was going to do, but saw these first. You've got a round plastic lever mounted in a rubber grommet. Of course it's gonna move around some. One of the cheaper mods I've done, and has certainly helped with the bugs.



crunchman12002 said:


> I found several vendors selling it, from about $5 to more than $12. The link that was supplied in the previous post had one of the better prices, but their shipping cost was over $10! Apparently Camping World carries it as well.
> 
> Unfortunately the reviews attached with these were not that favorable - running from "it snapped off" to "it wiggled from side-to-side" to "if I bought another trailer, I don't think I buy one again". Remember - your mileage may vary.


Reviews? For $5.00 bucks I will buy one a season if I have too. If you do not like it you can buy a new little door for $13. Just sharing a cool gadget.
[/quote]


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I have one and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Rip said:


> I have one and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks guys, They really do work well and to not to have to open the little door all the time, priceless!


----------

